# Poop Experts--Powdery Poop?



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I've never had or seen the poop powdery as soon as it comes out, but my dog's poops do become powdery after a couple of days. I notice it a lot up at the lake because I do a poop scoop before I leave to come home and usually the poops been there for 2-3 days. I noticed it more on CA Natural than on the TOTW that I am feeding now.

I am glad that he's firming up now!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Both Eli and Bailey are on prescription food right now and have noticed that their poo is very dry. We pick it up as soon as we can (30 seconds), and it falls apart. Almost like it crumbles. Maybe it is the medicine that Toby is taking. It could be drying things up so that there is no more soft poo.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I emailed his vet to ask about the powdery stool and she doesn't think it is related to his injections....I'm still not convinced. I guess time will tell!


----------

